

YouCastr Post-Mortem and Listing for Sale on Flippa - arieldiaz
http://theambitiouslife.com/youcastr-a-post-mortem

======
jbyers
tl;dr? Go back and read it. This is a smart, honest, and detailed look at
startup failure. It's also very well cross-referenced with valuable articles
for founders.

------
arieldiaz
mikeryan - good point, as I pointed out myself, I started this without loving
the space (which implies that I didn't have the domain expertise I should
have), but we started all the same. I agree many issues can be solved by
having better domain "understanding" but if we wait for domain "experience"
nothing innovative will happen. Nobody had domain "experience" when Netscape
was building their first browser.

------
mikeryan
So just out of curiosity did you guys have relevant domain experience before
this?

It seems like a few of your issues stemmed from not understanding the target
market (both from a product and customer standpoint). I see this quite a bit
it seems in start ups that don't succeed. (I see this real lot w/r/t video
content)

------
jaf12duke
Thanks for the post Ariel. You guys gave it a great shot--

